# T-Wolves



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Big win last night!!! I know it looked like spree was overreacting to that win but I heard some sports talk this am that said John Berry of all people looked at spree after the missed free throws and grabbed his own neck as if to say you choked!!! Who in the H- ll does John berry think he is!!! I can't believe that a guy that is a perennial journeyman is talking trash to Spree. And Carmello??? He said the t-wolves would have to change their name if they lost this series..........Mello better worry about getting something besides an airball off against Hassell!!! I know it is not over but I don't see much chance for the nuggets to win here on Friday.

Go Wolves!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

How about T-Rex :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I can't believe the nerve the nuggets have had in this series. They win one game and they start trash talking like they're up in the series 3-0, it's 4th quarter and they're up by twenty. :roll: I like the fact that Spree went back and got in his face, I'm glad someone did. It's great that KG takes the high road but it's nice to see guys like Spree respond to their BS...it makes me feel better to see our boys rub it in their face a little. How about big Erv getting a little rowdy with Carmelo? I thought that was great. It helps you see how close-knit this team really is. Talk about playoff intensity!

Friday night and this series is over.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I also loved the post game interview with KG when he said...

"We're playing like Crap and we still beat 'em."

:lol:

Screw Denver, what a bunch of punks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What kind of reception do you suppose the Nuggets will get at the Target Center on Friday.

:sniper: .......................................Nuggets


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What time is that game?? Midnight?? Don't network people think some of us might have to get up and work in the morning or what??

Go Wolves!!! just a little earlier please. :lol:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Twolves got this series capped on friday. Theres no way the wolves are goin to let the nugs win in the den (target center). On to round 2 !

:thumb:

Phil


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anyone else pumped for this game tonight. After all the tough talk I bet Carmarshmellow doesn't even play!!! He will be a good one eventually but I think he really set himself back as far as fan acceptance with taking a swing at Earvin Johnson. Wolves will be on to the Kings after tonight!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

[quote Wolves will be on to the Kings after tonight!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:[/quote]

YEP!!!!!! After 7 tries we finally made it. 8) :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Tonight we got the Kings. Lets get it on!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Bring on the Lakers baby!!! Sweet. :jammin:

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hear that :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow that many bananas is mesmorizing.....

Great game, although I wish they wouldn't make it so stressful at the end.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Yeah if you watch the bananas for awhile they seem to shrink......
Garnett was awesome that fourth quarter


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I figured the win deserved a few jammin bananas. :jammin: Bring on the Lake show, KG's gonna thrive in the underdog roll.


----------

